# Thinker in show coat at nine years old



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, what a gorgeous man!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous man!


Thank you Fluffyspoos!! We think so too. I think that first photo reflects his soul beautifully.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Fantastic! Do you have a puppy from him?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Fantastic! Do you have a puppy from him?


No, but I hope to in a couple of years! I just cannot imagine this being the end of the line for me and Thinker when he is gone. There is frozen semen and I am going to track who gets it.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

OHHHHH how stunning! Love the head shot!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> OHHHHH how stunning! Love the head shot!


Thank you. He is a beautiful boy inside and out.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There is frozen semen and I am going to track who gets it.


Ok... that just sounds really weird! :eyebrows: :spy: :lol:

Actually, I hope that someday you are able to carry on Thinker's line. Wouldn't it be sweeeet if one of Thinker's babies (or babies' babies) could potentially come live with Holly's daughter!!! I think it would be fanfriggin'tastic!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Ok... that just sounds really weird! :eyebrows: :spy: :lol:
> 
> Actually, I hope that someday you are able to carry on Thinker's line. Wouldn't it be sweeeet if one of Thinker's babies (or babies' babies) could potentially come live with Holly's daughter!!! I think it would be fanfriggin'tastic!!


Me too!!! But I want a silver here first!!! I will tell you what calls I have been making when I call you tonight!! I figure, I already am dealing with colour issues with the reds, so breeding silvers too, I am already getting quite an education!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Me too!!! But I want a silver here first!!!


Of COURSE!!! Who else would I get *MY* silver from??!! :doh:  Besides, I'm sure Vid isn't in an all-fired hurry to get a new puppy - a few years down the road sounds just about right!




ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I will tell you what calls I have been making when I call you tonight!! I figure, I already am dealing with colour issues with the reds, so breeding silvers too, I am already getting quite an education!!


I can't wait!! I'll clean FAST!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Of COURSE!!! Who else would I get *MY* silver from??!! :doh:  Besides, I'm sure Vid isn't in an all-fired hurry to get a new puppy - a few years down the road sounds just about right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are hilarious. nothing earth shattering yet, but making headway. Enjoy your day. We are having company for dinner, and the windows are open and Bruce has started tearing my hall apart...who could ask for anything more????


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is a beautiful boy; then and now!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't he?? Sorry...maybe I should be more humble, but we think he is stunning. He doesn't know it either. You know how some Spoos just give off an air of " I am too beautiful...you are but a peon to me"?? Well Thinker is just about love. He loves everyone and they love him back. I have never known him to be stand offish with any human and he just remarkable with other dogs, male and female alike which can be hard to find in dogs that have been used at stud, especially as often as he has. He exudes self confidence, but not in a haughty way.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey those are the pics i saw on the Bibelot website. He is a gorgeous gorgeous boy! A perfect silver  I want a Thinker baby!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> Hey those are the pics i saw on the Bibelot website. He is a gorgeous gorgeous boy! A perfect silver  I want a Thinker baby!


Me too!! When I know who is using his semen, do you want me to let you know??


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I love his color. Beautiful boy you have there.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Spoofly and Bella's Mom...thank you very much!!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my!!!! Thinker is absolutely stunning, love the head shot!!!! Did I mention that I adore platinum silver????? :biggrin:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> Oh my!!!! Thinker is absolutely stunning, love the head shot!!!! Did I mention that I adore platinum silver????? :biggrin:


Isn't that colour just divine?? Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Me too!! When I know who is using his semen, do you want me to let you know??


Yes! I would love to check out who is carrying on his line and what the pups look like. Im sure they are some pricey pooches!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I will let you know anything I find out!! I think Bibelot charges around $1,800 for a pet puppy. That is about par for what is being charged here in Ontario for pups. Not outrageous. And that is in CDN. dollars, so a bit of a saving for American buyers. Thinker's daughter Silverjoy is having a litter in June or July.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry for resurecting an older post but I just had to find out...

Is thinker related to Biblot Standard Poodles?

He is beautiful!!! 

I wouldn't mind being adopted by one of his descendents one day...


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think *Bibelot* charges around $1,800 for a pet puppy.


Oh... I guess I should read the entire post before asking questions, eh?!

Duh... :doh: :fish:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I missed this! Wow - he looks amazing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have not reread the whole thread, but yes, Thinker was co-owned by Susan Fraser at Bibelot and my Mom, as was his Mom, Bibelot's Parchment. Susan now owns (since my mother's death full ownership was signed over to Susan) Thinker's daughter Silver Joy. She has bred her a couple of times and is still breeding her. She is a champion with several rally and obedience titles as well. They are a lovely line of Spoos and you really would not go wrong being adopted by one of his descendents. Isn't he a handsome old gent? These show photos were at the Poodle Club of Canada show August 2007, and my Mom's heart just swelled with pride. I am so glad because Mom passed away October of that year.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Sorry for resurecting an older post but I just had to find out...
> 
> Is thinker related to Biblot Standard Poodles?
> 
> ...




I have two of Thinker's grandchildren, one is a daughter of Opal (Cantope Bibelot Secret Gem) and the other is a son of Joy (Bibelot Josol Cherod Silverjoy). I hope to breed Troy one day. He's only 14 months now, and has his Canadian championship, only needs 5 points to get his UKC championship, earned his CGC at PCA this year and is going to be tested as a St. John's Ambulance Therapy Dog this month. He's showing promise in obedience and field work. Once he turns two and if he passes all his health testing, I have a couple of girls in mind for him. I'd love to keep a puppy from him eventually.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Cherie, I took the photo of Thinker standing on the table for Susan!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Cherie, I took the photo of Thinker standing on the table for Susan!!


Did you?? I did not know that Vivienne! What a lovely memory you gave Mom then of old Thinker looking like such a hunka hunka burning love! She was so very proud of him that day. Then she promptly brought him home and clipped him off because she saw extensions and wiggies laying all over the tables in the grooming area. But she had a blast showing him off to everyone. Thanks for taking that photo of the old gentleman.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Thinker is SUCH a beautiful color - maybe one of the prettiest silvers I've ever seen. And I think he looks like a "thinker"in his picture - he gives off a wise aura IMO.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Thinker is SUCH a beautiful color - maybe one of the prettiest silvers I've ever seen. And I think he looks like a "thinker"in his picture - he gives off a wise aura IMO.


You totally hit the nail on the head. He has been like this since he was a baby and that is how he got his name.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She was so very proud of him that day. Then she promptly brought him home and clipped him off because she saw extensions and wiggies laying all over the tables in the grooming area.


That's too bad, some people feel the need to cheat.  I bit of hairspray is one thing... fake hair is another. Is it even legal?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> That's too bad, some people feel the need to cheat.  I bit of hairspray is one thing... fake hair is another. Is it even legal?


It is a shame because it makes it really hard for people who just don't feel it is winning at all if you must do this. We wanted our dogs judged on what they really were, not what we could create with them.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, WOW! Just found this thread. What a HANDSOME lad he is! Love that nice clear color he is. Too bad they have gone so far with the showing that they have lost sight of enjoying the breed for it's natural beauty! I would LOVE a child of his!!!! sigh.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He was an amazing dog and to look that good at that age!! 

Imagine. Even back then they were wigging and using extensions! 

I think we have a young lad that should clear to look like that. Time will tell.
_


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

These show photos were at the Poodle Club of Canada show August 2007, and my Mom's heart just swelled with pride. I am so glad because Mom passed away October of that year.[/QUOTE]

It just occurred to me Cherie...this photo must be older that 2007. It was taken at PCC in Fergus, and the specialty moved to Arthur in 2006. It must be from 2005.

Thinker has sired hundreds of puppies. You will find him in the pedigree of many silvers today. One of his daughters, Bibelot Tolka Hands Up has earned her Master Hunter. 

Bibelot Tolka tend to sell all their puppies before they're born. Joy's most recent litter of 6 puppies is all spoken for.

I think if anyone is interested in Thinker puppies, they'd do best to look down a generation or two.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> These show photos were at the Poodle Club of Canada show August 2007, and my Mom's heart just swelled with pride. I am so glad because Mom passed away October of that year.


It just occurred to me Cherie...this photo must be older that 2007. It was taken at PCC in Fergus, and the specialty moved to Arthur in 2006. It must be from 2005.

Thinker has sired hundreds of puppies. You will find him in the pedigree of many silvers today. One of his daughters, Bibelot Tolka Hands Up has earned her Master Hunter. 

Bibelot Tolka tend to sell all their puppies before they're born. Joy's most recent litter of 6 puppies is all spoken for.

I think if anyone is interested in Thinker puppies, they'd do best to look down a generation or two.[/QUOTE]

I don't think Mom ever grew him out for any other PCC shows than the last one she went to before she died which was in Arthur. Well...you may be right, because for Arthur, he was in a modified continental with a scissored head. Alicia Reichertz finished his grooming and Mom was so tickled by my reaction when she brought him out of the car. I will see if I can find some of those photos and post them on this thread. Sorry if I mislead anyone here. Not intentional. So, he was seven, not nine.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I found the disk and here they are. You are absolutely correct Vivienne. This was Thinker at nine, duded up for the show in Arthur, Ontario. The lady with him is my late Mom. Do you think she LOVES this boy and is just a wee bit proud of him???


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow check out those pics, Thinker looks amazing and your mother was a lovely looking woman. Thinker looks so happy in these!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> Oh wow check out those pics, Thinker looks amazing and your mother was a lovely looking woman. Thinker looks so happy in these!!!


He and my Mom had a bond like no other, and nobody could make her smile like him!! Thank you!!


----------

